# MODS! Can we have our Labour leaders contest thread back pretty please?



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2020)

@Moderators I even sent you a nice pm 😕


----------



## Rocky (29 Jan 2020)

Wot he said ^^^^


----------



## Rusty Nails (29 Jan 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Moderators I even sent you a nice pm 😕



The most important UK political subject of the day should be able to be discussed.

If there is a return to some of the more abusive posts what is wrong with the good old-fashioned individual thread ban rather than stopping people discussing it?


----------



## newfhouse (29 Jan 2020)

I endorse this message. After all, it's getting exciting...


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2020)

newfhouse said:


> I endorse this message. After all, it's getting exciting...


Steady-on....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jan 2020)

Yes, you can. Thread reopened.


----------

